# Western Channel



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

I was just thinking... is the Western channel available to new subs who subscribe to Starz? I thought I heard before that they were going to take that channel out and put it into the 150 package.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Kinda assuming Dish here....


The Encore Channels are part of AT150 with the exception of Encore East. Ironicaly, TNGTony lists a "Encore Movie Pack" , but its not listed on Dish's web site. The Starz! pack includes all Starz! channels plus Encore East.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

From the Dish Network Web site:
www.dishnetwork.com/conte...NetwID=320

Network: ENCORE WESTERNS
Channel Name: WSTRN
Category: MOVIES
Description: Westerns is the dependable destination for great western movies, 24 hours per day. Westerns shows 100% westerns around the clock.
Satellite: 119
Channel: 342
Available in:

AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK
AMERICA'S TOP 150
ENCORE MOVIE PAK
------------------

Anyway, Westerns used to be part of the Starz package back when it consisted of Starz, Starz 2 (Now Theater), Encore East and Westerns. When Dish expanded the Starz package to include Cinema East and West, BET Starz (Now Black Starz) and Starz Family at the same time as they introduced AT150 which included the remaining Encore channels, Dish stopped including westerns with the Starz package. What they did do is they did not de-authorize Westerns for the customers that already had it. It was grandfathered in. As long as you did not change your package, you'd keep Westerns. But once you did something like drop Starz, or pick up AT150 and drop it, or have service interrupted for whatever reason, you would lose the channel and you could not get it back except with one of the above packages.

The Encore Movie Pak runs $4.99 and includes Encore West and the thematic channels except for WAM.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

"like drop Starz, or pick up AT150 and drop it, or have service interrupted for whatever reason, you would lose the channel and you could not get it back except with one of the above packages."

I change my package a couple times a year and never lost it. So I assume I would have to drop Starz to lose it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Rage,

If you pick up AT150 and then drop it, that would include the Deauthorize code for Westerns. You can change your programming all you want as long as it doesn't affect Westerns Channel itself. 

So the following are the ways I can see anyone losing Western Grandfather status:
--if you sign up for AT150 or AEP or Encore Movie Pack and drop it later, Westerns will be gone with them.
--If you Drop Starz and pick it up the next minute, Westerns will not be reactivated. 
--If you forget to pay your bill and service in interrupted for a nanosecond, Westerns will not be grandfathered.
--If Echostar feels like saying (to itself or to you) "Tomorrow Westerns is not available to Starz Subs" it's gone.  Can't do anything about that one!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

"If you pick up AT150 and then drop it, that would include the Deauthorize code for Westerns."

Never happened. I get Top 150 for a couple of months in the fall then the Everything package for the boring months of Feb. and March, then go to Top 100 during the summer and I never lost it before.


----------



## timbailey6 (Jan 5, 2006)

Gentlemen, I love watching the western channel, But I am looking to see an old series that was on when I was young. I am looking for "the guns of Will Sonnet" Is there anyway you can help me find it??

Thank you for your help


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Seasons 1 and 2 are available on DVD. I found them on Amazon, but they're probably also available elsewhere.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Westerns is part of the 180...is on 119 (342) while other Encore channels are on the 110.

Notice the date of the original post 1s 2002.

Westerns seems to be going through a weird phase with some evidently 'younger' programers trying to AMC the schedule. Really weak titles in the Prime time (at least on the west coast) and the good OLD stuf relegated to odd hours. Usually lousy made for TV Westerns and features showing up each night because, I guess, the date is closer to contemporary. PU.


----------

